# Feeling sorry for himself



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito would much rather be chasing birds or bumpers than standing on a grooming table soaking his foot.
> (as a side comment, my vet says Tito needs to gain 2-3 pounds. Says he's getting bony)


I love Tito's coat - such a fantastic color!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor baby!!! Tito looks pretty good to me!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He looks perfect! (However he could be matted and covered in mud and still look perfect). I'm glad he is keeping up with his water work-lol.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a fantastic lookin boy!!! He is the opposite of me though... I would love to be relaxing with my feet soaking in a foot bath rather than running around!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good to see you Steph, I was thinking about you guys the other day and wondering where you've been!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, when he's in the fall weeds in this area you don't even see him. Natural camo! 
Looks like Tucker is close to the same color (in his k9data link). 



MelMcGarry said:


> I love Tito's coat - such a fantastic color!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Gladware is good for all kinds of things!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

His coat looks so shiny in that second picture...wow. Does he stand still without any problem? I wouldn't want to do that with Tess, I think...


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks, when he's in the fall weeds in this area you don't even see him. Natural camo!
> Looks like Tucker is close to the same color (in his k9data link).


The color on Tucker's photo is a bit rich, but he is rather close to Tito's shade - just a touch lighter. Hope that Tito is continuing to recover from his foot injury!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

I can certainly gain the 2-3 pounds for him if you need me to.  Just saying..


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

So why are we starving Tito???
He needs to be on at least 30% protein and 20% fat in his food for the work he is getting.
Your response should be very interesting. Got my ears covered.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey that is definitely my kind of water work...Sign me up and we won't even need to practice..Titan has that stance down pat . He twisted his right outside nail completely off spinning around for his sit on the go out!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you up Tito's food at all when he gets more active in the summer? We roller coaster our dogs, less in the winter up in the summer. We watch them like a hawk if one looks plumper or thinner we adjust. However I think Tito looks good too, however he probably does have a LOT of muscle now which does burn more fat.... or so they say. 

He is being a good boy for his foot soak, I bet it does feel good. All those hours on the grooming table paid off for something.... Hey there could be a VISA ad in there some where. LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Tito looks SO handsome! I just upped Barley's food as well, too skinny!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Such a good boy for your foot soak Tito!  I think he looks wonderful, but I'm sure your vet knows what he/she's talking about. Guess you'll have to give him a few extra treats every day 





Radarsdad said:


> So why are we starving Tito???
> He needs to be on at least 30% protein and 20% fat in his food for the work he is getting.
> Your response should be very interesting. Got my ears covered.


Huh??


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Tito, you are one handsome guy. Barb, sorry but I hope Tito is feeling well enough to be driving you crazy. Hope you two can get back to training soon. 

I had to up Winter's food ration about a month ago. She was getting to skinny too.

........Barb, that field I can kinda see in your pictures is it big enough to do Pattern Blind Day in?...hooked or a sickness? LOL


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

what a handsome boy tito is!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!
Yes, he's very good about just standing still on the table. Like Ann said, being shown in the breed ring had some benefits, he's used to just standing there. I can just put him there and walk away and he'll be fine.
His foot is doing great. It's really hard to keep him on injured reserve when he's feeling so good!
Holly, that's the "front field", which isn't as good as the "back field", but is very useful. Before the gravel drive is mowed grass, after it is alfalfa. The alfalfa was just cut, so the cover is about 6 inches tall. It would be great for pattern blinds. By next week, it will probably be closer to a foot tall again, and within a few weeks will be shoulder high to Tito. Alfalfa is basically a clover weed which grows really fast.

When he's wet, you can see how thin he is. Actually last week when he was swimming I was thinking I'd need to increase his food, I guess the vet just sort of confirmed it.
Radarsdad, the higher performance foods give him loose poops, even after 4-6 weeks on them. But since we've been training hard 2-3 days a week for the past few months I should have increased his food, and didn't. I'm sure he's burning off a lot of energy lately. We've never trained more than 1 day a week until a few months ago, so I didn't really think about it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He looks great!! And I'm sure he was just enjoying all the attention from being groomed. Tito, you'll be back in the fields before you know it


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I was expecting an _*enthusiastic*_ response from Barb. :--big_grin:



missmarstar said:


> Such a good boy for your foot soak Tito!  I think he looks wonderful, but I'm sure your vet knows what he/she's talking about. Guess you'll have to give him a few extra treats every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tito is as handsome as usual. Thank you for taking a photo of his foot bath! If only Toby would stay still enough for that. 

Tito has a care package on his way from Toby--if he knew Tito needed to gain a few he would have added some of his Yummy Chummies.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito got a little extra food in his bowl this morning, he was quite happy. He even did the "dinner dance" a little longer than usual. It's sort of a body wiggle thing that involves tossing his head around and dancing. 
Ann, a care package?? You shouldn't have (Tito say yes you should....).
Tito got a get well card from the lab we train with. It says "hope you can come out and play soon" and has a big muddy paw print (a real one!) inside of it.
Life is good.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When he got weighed at the vet the other day he had lost another pound, he's been drifting downward and is down to 65 pounds (should be closer to 70), which is what prompted my vet to make the comment. He said that Tito was perfect at 69 pounds, I said I like him thin for field and agility, and he said, "well at least put 2-3 pounds on him, he's TOO thin". 
I swear Tito snickered "I told you so", but I could have been mistaken.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's what I have found Barb,
If they are getting field exercise they find their own optimum weight. They burn a lot of calories and frankly it is possible to feed them too much but they also have plenty of chances to burn it off. I want them to have enough fuel in the tank to do what I ask them to do.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do think he's a bit thin, he's going to get some extra rations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I took a good look at Tito's foot today, and the puncture is still open, and oozing a lot. I'm thinking we will NOT get the okay to resume training when we go to the vet tomorrow. Hopefully it's just because we're soaking it in epsom salts to keep it open and draining, not because there's something in it.....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Think you better get some good videos and books for the next week or two. Pretty sure those injuries have to heal from the inside out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

unfortunately, I think you're right. It's quite disappointing to have him injured, but I am trying to keep a positive outlook that at least it's not a broken bone or soft tissue injury that could take months to heal.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh no! Puncture wounds can take a while, but you're right - soft tissue injuries take forever to heal and once punctures are healed, they are healed for good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tito*

Sending get well wishes for Tito.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm looking for news of Tito's foot injury. Any word?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for asking, his foot looks GREAT ! We go back to training tomorrow, which will be an hour of intensive physical activity, and then I'll see how he's doing but I suspect he'll be just fine. 
WHEW


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yay!!! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!! Go Tito!


----------

